# Pacojet question



## grampy (Nov 15, 2009)

I posted this question over in equipment reviews and though maybe I shoulda posted over here as only professionals will be able to answer. Also just tried to link to the post, but no go, so here is a copy and paste.

"Am looking for some info from working chefs who use the PACOJET for ice cream. I am adding home made gelato to my menu and am looking to get started cheaply then grow into the more expense alternatives (maybe a NitroCream). The PACOJET definitely caught my eye as it seems very versatile in other kitchen applications. My questions are: Is it durable? Will hold up to 7 day 12/16 hour use? And finally can you pacotize your ice cream in advance and keep frozen without getting grainy or is it better to use per application? Thanks in advance for all replies."


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Pacoets are very durable though they DO need annual servicing which is $$$.
The drawback is the limited amount product they produce, you will need many containers for it which as I recall are 20-30 dollars each.

You can spin and freeze in advance, graininess is attributable to many other factors such as the temp of your freezers and water fat content of yor mix.

For larger production I would recommend a solid taylor machine.


----------



## pembroke (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a Pacojet being delivered on Monday; give me a few weeks and I will feedback on our experiments.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I've never used a PacoJet, but I do have a lot of experience using liquid nitrogen to make ice cream. To get the best (and cheapest) results, all you need is your hobart mixer and your liquid nitrogen, the NitroCream honestly just looks like a glorified stand mixer. Also, the larger the mixer bowl the better the results.


----------



## grampy (Nov 15, 2009)

Cool, can't wait to hear the results. Will probably find a used ice cream machine, but am very interested in the Pacojet.


----------



## pembroke (Sep 26, 2009)

I received my Pacojet earlier today and took a few photos alongside my other 'essential' equipment.

The new Pacojet - ChefTalk Photo Gallery

From left to right:

Robot coup, kitchen aid mixer, vita-prep, thermomixer, Pacojet and Musso ice cream maker

I've made a basic batch of pineapple and apple sorbet, it will be ready for pacotizing in 24 hours-can't wait!


----------

